
Better HTTPS verification for smaller companies - nailer
https://certsimple.com/blog/ev-https-sole-proprietor
======
nailer
Mike from CertSimple here.

Not only has the process for non-incorporated companies sucked but some of the
steps for a company aren't relevant (business directory entries) and there are
additional steps (face to face government ID verifications) that are specific
to sole props.

We've been trialing this in production for a couple of months and can now
handle sole props and partnerships as easily as regular incorporated
companies.

